
A Marketplace for Chatbots - hd786
https://messengerx.io
======
anotheryou
What is a "bot" here?

A template scenario? A custom made built? A dialog engine? A "skill" of one of
these assistant systems?

~~~
chitrangt
That is up to you. Imagine as if you are building for Fb Messenger. You get
access to messaging API's at heard along with few other services (content api,
broadcast etc).

